# Forced patina



## cheflarge (Apr 15, 2019)

"Mountain Crest" mustard patina just applied to HHH nakiri. One of my most prized cutters! [emoji41]


----------



## ian (Apr 15, 2019)

Huh, usually I’m not so keen on mustard patinas, but that’s one of the most natural looking I’ve seen.


----------



## cheflarge (Apr 15, 2019)

ian said:


> Huh, usually I’m not so keen on mustard patinas, but that’s one of the most natural looking I’ve seen.


Ditto...... Very pleased with the end result! And, thank you.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 15, 2019)

I like it!


----------



## cheflarge (Apr 15, 2019)

Thanks, Dave.


----------



## Migraine (Apr 15, 2019)

It kinda looks like wagyu to me.


----------



## milkbaby (Apr 15, 2019)

I usually don't care for those, but this was a really nice job! Looks fabulous.


----------



## toddnmd (Apr 16, 2019)

Cheflarge, is there a certain way you applied the mustard to get that pattern?


----------



## YG420 (Apr 16, 2019)

Very cool!


----------



## cheflarge (Apr 17, 2019)

toddnmd said:


> Cheflarge, is there a certain way you applied the mustard to get that pattern?


Yes. Working now. Will post later.


----------



## cheflarge (Apr 17, 2019)

toddnmd said:


> Cheflarge, is there a certain way you applied the mustard to get that pattern?


Thoroughly clean knife in warm soapy water. Dry well. Room temperature yellow mustard (higher acid % the better). Stiff bristled paint brush. I usually put the mustard in a bowl for "dipping" the brush in too. With brush loaded with mustard use a dotting-swoosh type of motion to coat the entire blade. Let sit & air dry for fifteen minutes (set timer). Wash off with warm soapy water & enjoy your patina. [emoji106] [emoji41]


----------



## chinacats (Apr 17, 2019)

That's a nice looking nakiri chef. Curious about dimensions/weight?


----------



## cheflarge (Apr 18, 2019)

Triple H "mystery carbon" (pretty sure its 1095)
Weight: 215 grams
Length: 180mm
Height at heel: 60mm

Randy's western handle configuration, super contoured, competition grade curly koa. Love this knife!!!


----------



## chinacats (Apr 18, 2019)

That's just about prime in my opinion... and i really like 1095.


----------



## cheflarge (Apr 18, 2019)

chinacats said:


> That's just about prime in my opinion... and i really like 1095.


[emoji106] [emoji41] Agreed.


----------

